# Primarchs with Psychic Powers



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Which Primarchs have Psy powers and what are they?

I know Russ is a damn Psyker with a Psychic Shout..... I still think thats Stupid.

Magnus is the baddest one ofcourse.

Cruze has his Night Terrors Future Seeing power as well as bending shadows I belive.

Logar has some I still dont know how to classify it power.

Daemon Fulgrim has his Daemon Power to rely on.

Horus gain much power after his pact.

I think Corax had that Bending Shadow one too?

Anything else Im missing?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Curze had an EMP like attack that could turn out lights, not bending shadow afaik.

I personally believe the Black Rage was a form of Psychic power that ended up influencing all the Blood Angels. It's said on Lexicanum that Sanguinius could divine the future as well, dunno if that's right.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I would argue that all the Primarchs are all inherently psychic. Imbued with warp energy at the time of their creation by the Emperor. This would explain their supernatural abilities that go beyond anything biologically possible (eg their resilience, the almost instinctive desire to obey and kneel to them ). Think of that Duracell bunny but with 'warp batteries' instead. 

Now that doesn't mean that each Primarch can control and manifest this psychic potential in the way that Magnus or any other trained psycher can, merely that they have latent power. Or that they know their psychers. 

Given the Emperor's mastery of biology, biomancy and other psychic phenomena though it doesn't seem unfeasible that he would be able to do this. If your going to create your superhuman generals/leaders then it stands to reason that your going to want to give them every advantage you can. 

In terms of active, conscious use of powers then your above list is spot on though i'll add a few points. I don't think Russ actively draws on the power of the warp with his shout ability, more of that its just comes naturally to him much the same way as he might hold his breath, its just another thing he can do (though obviously a latent warp powered ability). This as opposed to Magnus who must actively concentrate and knows full well what he's doing and how when he uses his psychic ability. I also don't think Kurze has the same invisibility that Corax has. Rather he is just supremely adept at hiding and using the cover of darkness due to his upbring on Nostramo. We've never seem him go invisible the saw way Corax can. 

Also Sanguinius reputedly had the power of foresight. (Id also argue that it was his latent warp powers [the kind that they all had] that enabled him to fly. Otherwise he would have been far to heavy and his wings too small for him to fly).

edit- in regards to the post above. I don't think that was an EMP attack. I think he just screamed at the right frequency to blow out the lights, like shattering a glass or blowing a bulb. He certainly never later (or previously) showed any ability to effect electronics.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Rems said:


> I would argue that all the Primarchs are all inherently psychic. Imbued with warp energy at the time of their creation by the Emperor. This would explain their supernatural abilities that go beyond anything biologically possible (eg their resilience, the almost instinctive desire to obey and kneel to them ). Think of that Duracell bunny but with 'warp batteries' instead.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean that each Primarch can control and manifest this psychic potential in the way that Magnus or any other trained psycher can, merely that they have latent power. Or that they know their psychers.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Also, people shouldn't just think of all the conventional psychic abilities when thinking about the primarchs. As we've seen, psychic powers can manifest in an almost endless amount of ways among mortals, so we can probably expect something similar among the primarchs. For example, maybe the Lion's tactical brilliance is actually a form of heightened psychic awareness that allows him to see patterns and strategies in battle that are invisible to anyone else. Or Dorn or Perturabo's siege warfare abilities maybe stem from some preternatural ability to discern weaknesses in object, strategies etc. 
People shouldn't just group psychic powers like "this guy can see the future" or "this guy can throw fireballs".


----------



## harlokin (Jun 3, 2011)

Chompy Bits said:


> maybe the Lion's tactical brilliance is actually a form of heightened psychic awareness that allows him to see patterns and strategies in battle that are invisible to anyone else. Or Dorn or Perturabo's siege warfare abilities maybe stem from some preternatural ability to discern weaknesses in object, strategies etc.


I recall reading this somewhere, but could have been some fanboy post so am not sure. I agree that all the Primarchs probably had psychic abilities which manifested in different ways.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I totaly forgot the blatant Psyker Sanguinius and his Divination which is funny cause Cruze has the same ability and Magnus can divine the paths to a degree.


----------



## chand223 (Mar 19, 2010)

I felt when reading A Thousand Sons that Russ' 'shout' was more of being so emotionally charged (hate/fury in this case) that it affected the warp (being composed of emotional energy) and those sensitive to it, not that Russ was inherently psychic. May be splitting hairs a bit, but I think there may be a difference


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Sanguinius forsight had never really been touched on or explained all that much, other than when it is said that he apparently forsaw his death at the hands of Horus, yet still went to confront him anyway. But not really known what his other visions were like.

Kurzes visions on the other hand were if i remember correctly, only ever bad, showing him the worst possible outcomes of any event.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

It states in the book where describing Kurze's fight against the Imperial Fist honor guard, that he was wrapping the shadows around him in a unnatural way, that the darkness clung to him in a unnatural way. Additionally, Kurze caused all the light panels in the complex to explode.


Additionally, Ferrus Manus upon his death, a psychic storm erupted around him and would have killed/dragged Fulgrim off into that the dimension that it opened up, if not the Laer blade had intervened and saved him.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Angel of Blood said:


> Sanguinius forsight had never really been touched on or explained all that much, other than when it is said that he apparently forsaw his death at the hands of Horus, yet still went to confront him anyway. But not really known what his other visions were like.


Actually in the Blood Angels codex it explains that there is a library of prophecies and such made by Sanguinius. One of Corbulos roles is to decipher and study them.


----------



## Jerushee (Nov 18, 2010)

Additionally, Corax Invisibility is detailed that he is not physically invisible, but that he is able to influence the minds and perceptions of all those who are viewing him. So that he is physically standing in front of them visibly, and will appear on a camera, but those viewing him or viewing the camera watching him see nothing.

He is able to actively and consciously influence what those are seeing when they view him, so they see nothing.

Ferrus Manus also had the ability to make weapons, metal (at the very least the weapon he crafted) explode by merely touching it with his hand.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I thnk that was only his weapon he made the Firebrand. He couldnt do jack shit to Fulgrims Hammer.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well he never tried to, doesn't outright mean he couldn't. Having said that i sway more towards the view that he could only manipulate things he had made on that kind of level.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well he never tried to, doesn't outright mean he couldn't. Having said that i sway more towards the view that he could only manipulate things he had made on that kind of level.


What a massively useless power. It's like having, I dunno, solubility as a superpower - it's not good, it's not amazing, it's not even beneficial.

Ha ha!
*Shatters his own weapon*
The tables have turned!

Although you could say he could just manipulate them, not just break 'em. But doesn't that defeat the point of making the weapon in the first place? :dunno:

Midnight


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I did say manipulate. Its hardly a power either. It just shows Ferrus is an incredible forgemaster, can make suberb flawless weapons with just his hands, some of the weapons like Fireblade even seem to literally have some sort of fire instilled into them, with flames covering the sword at his touch. Pretty impressive on its own, then theres the fact that a primarchs punch is gonna be pretty devastating anyway, add a metal alloyed covered hand into that mix and its going to be one of the most powerful punches in the verse.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd love if they writ a Heresy book that looked closer at Ferrus and his beginnings, just seems he's got the worse rep as the first Primarch to die, only one book imo shows him in a good light and that's Promethean Sun.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Rems said:


> I would argue that all the Primarchs are all inherently psychic. Imbued with warp energy at the time of their creation by the Emperor. This would explain their supernatural abilities that go beyond anything biologically possible (eg their resilience, the almost instinctive desire to obey and kneel to them ). Think of that Duracell bunny but with 'warp batteries' instead.
> 
> Now that doesn't mean that each Primarch can control and manifest this psychic potential in the way that Magnus or any other trained psycher can, merely that they have latent power. Or that they know their psychers.
> 
> ...



I agree 120%. I would take this argument further. I think through their Primarch, that ALL Astartes have "powers" or "abilities" that can be explained via psychic potential. I think this was the Emperor's plan from the start. Most of them have their abilities controlled though chem therapy or brainwashing that is part of the training process. The Emperor knew full well the danger of a army of psykers and planned to keep them under control.


----------



## Lux (Apr 17, 2010)

About Kurze, he never screams in that book, in fact he taunts them softly through the entire fight while killing them piecemeal, additionally, all the light panels of the complex exploded, not just went out.

As for the invisibility, Corax's invisibility is explained in great detail that he never physically vanishes, he is just invisible to those who are within his conscious range of focus. In other words he is physically visible, he just tricks the minds of those near him viewing him, making them think he isn't there.

Kurze on the other hand, in several books it states "The shadows clung to him, wrapped around his visage, in a most unnatural way, concealing him."

Lorgar also displayed several psyker feats, one being alluded to that his voice, oratory skills were more than just naturally influential, that he was able to influence the minds of others. He also when fighting Corax, shouted to such extent that it blew corax back and knocked him down.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> Which Primarchs have Psy powers and what are they?
> 
> I know Russ is a damn Psyker with a Psychic Shout..... I still think thats Stupid.


Wait... a Norse like fantasy man known for incredible skill and power with a shout that is based in magic/psychic powers?

OH MY GOD! LEMAN RUSS IS DOVAHKIIN!

*rocks out the the Skyrim theme*

(Yes, I know, this was completely pointless, but, I just HAD to make this joke. )


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I dont remember where I read it but its stated somewhere Vulkan never had any psychic gifts but gained strenght instead. Mortarion despised it, but could be a latent psyker himself. Angron I would imagine the same with. Russ ignored the fact he had them and simply stated "Its the powers of my homeworld!"


----------

